# net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4: no wireless at all.[SOLVED]

## alexcortes

Hello,

I turn on my laptop today and networkmananger doesn't find any wireless network.

The module - rt2800pci - is loaded, lspci shows my card, ifconfig wlan0 also seems ok. I re-emerged the networkmanager but nothing changed.

Recompiling kernel  now.   :Confused: 

Thanks!!!

EDIT: wired is ok, I using now.Last edited by alexcortes on Sat Nov 24, 2012 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alexcortes

WICD also doesnt find any wireless network.

*I'm on KDE.

----------

## Bobbycar

Same problem here. I can exclude any kernel-update related reasons.

Bisecting reemerged packages since last reboot.

----------

## Bobbycar

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444542

Downgrade dev-libs/libnl to 3.2.14

----------

## alexcortes

 *Bobbycar wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444542
> 
> Downgrade dev-libs/libnl to 3.2.14

 

Thank you Bobbycar,

Solved here.   :Very Happy: 

----------

